# Extreme O.D. of methylene blue side effects?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so long story short, I dumped about an ounce of methylene blue into 10 gallons of water which just happens to be my fry tank. The dose on it is 5 ml per 10 gallons. I sucked out a lot of water, but I'm just wondering what will happen to my fry? I know there'll be a huge ammonia spike, so how do I prevent that. I'm afraid to add any more water, as I've replaced a LOT of water. Will there be any other spikes? How can I prevent them? How long till it spikes? Btw, I only have 30 or so fry in the 10 gal, so it's way under stocked. Should I put a carbon filter in the water? For all the trouble this methylene blue has caused me, it BETTER prevent disease with my fry!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

can you blow taps ?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

On the harmonica, penny whistle, and recorder. I can play it on the mandolin and piano, maybe guitar. So is it really gonna be that bad? They're still doing okay.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It can use up all the oxygen, raise the pH, cause cancer. You could do a carbon filter and then throw it out. But I would just do repeat 95% water changes.


Taps is good on trumpet, cornet, fluglehorn and bugle. I'll play it for you. Play taps for me on a penny whistle and my zombie will get up and chase you.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Taps is also pretty decent played by a good trombonist


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're alive right now. I think I'll try carbon filter. I have extras that don't work with my filters. How do I tell if it's activated carbon?


----------

